# VG30DE in a S13?



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

undefined
Will a VG30DE(TT) fit in a S13 Chassis? I know it may sound like a stupid question but I've never seen nor heard of it but seeing as how I found a web site www.jazzproparts.com that has a VG30DE cheaper than an SR20DET I figured since I didn't know I would at least ask. Thanks ahead of time for any help anyone provides


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

A 350 block has been fitted in there! Anything can be done with $$$!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The SR would probally be 3 times easier but the cool factor for a VG30DETT is at least twice that of a SR. And I would think that by the time you were done swaping in the VG you may spend as much or more than if you just buy the SR.


----------



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

undefined
The thing is I just want to know if the engine bay would have to be modified any or if the mounting points would basically the same and it would be an easy job for a shop to do? Plus I like the idea of the VG because of it's power oppurtunites not saying a SR doesn't have oppurtunity or ability but I drove a buddies 300 and the stock power was impressive and my girlfriend has a 350Z and that power is very very impressive so I'm impressed by Nissan's V6 power and would like to have it in my 240 or would it be a 300sx??


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Modification is never an easy thing... ASnd you will need modification! Why not Go RB20, RB25, Or RB26... Not A V but its a 6 cylinder... Less Mods too!


----------



## netercol (Jan 9, 2005)

*Been there, Done that !!*

Yup, can be done , although you will be hard pressed to stay with twin turbos .. which ever side the steering colum is just wont take a turbo  the motor i got is strictly speaking a VG30DET (single turbo)  it is a biatch to fit though...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If it'll fit and you have the money do it. Having something that is rare, and sticks out from the crowd is always a good thing, glad to see someone else thinking about something different than the SR... <not knockin' the sr of course.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yes its possible but there is a reason nobody does it...its hard to do and takes plenty of fabrication and modifying

its a tough process and not worth the time and headaches in my personal opinion but if i saw it done, i would have nothing but respect for who did it


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I was thinking about this same thing. I found a 240 for pretty cheap that would make a perfect base. I realize the turbos would be a problem to fit in there, but what do you think would need to be done to fit the non-turbo in? What mounts would work work, etc. It would get a pair of electric fans, so that shouldn't be an issue, but will the engine fit in the bay without lots of hammer work?


----------



## netercol (Jan 9, 2005)

*been there done that again!*

sigh... guys, been there done that means ive personaly done it!! NO hammer work needed! u WILL need custom engine mounts made ,u will need a vg30 manual gearbox , custom gearbox mount , modified propshaft, custom exhaust headers (can fit one turbo), custom boost pipes ect. i got no place to upload pics to, so anyone really interested gimme ur email and ill send u a few pics... :thumbup: 

oh yea .. my s13 is a righthand drive, u might run into a few more headaches if u got a lefthand drive ,dunno.
reason u can only fit one big turbo and not twins is because of the steering colomb..

it is a major project, and there is easier ways to get comparable power, but it is oh so unique!!!


----------



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

undefined
netercol my e-mail is [email protected] if you could please send me your pics it would be great and I would definitley appreciate it I don't want twins I just want the motor for now and I believe with the simple factors of pure motor work on a vg30de and the weight of an s13 it would be incredibly fast for NA so if there's not any mods needed I believe I'm going to buy a geo metro and park the 240 for work. (Just kidding I wouldn't drive an american POS car if my life depended on it I would rather drive a 1985 sentra before I would drive a Geo HAHAHAHAH) Thanks for all the replies to everyone who helped out. :thumbup:


----------



## netercol (Jan 9, 2005)

*pics*

done dude, good luck!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you could convert the car to right hand drive...that would be sweet.


----------



## the240guy (Sep 9, 2010)

ive had the same question myself. if you find any good sites for parts, PLEASE let me know. mine is not a TT tho


----------



## the240guy (Sep 9, 2010)

netercol, can ya hook me up with pics and advice?? my email is [email protected] and info on how to make it RHD without a major headache. thanx


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

chances are he had a RHD to begin with... i do not recomend converting it...

chances are also that he doesnt come on the boards any mroe since this thread is 5 yrs old


----------

